# Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I have a chance to buy a 2001 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4, does anyone have any pros or cons about this machine, any advice, or comments would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

